

Terminally ill “Simpsons” co-creator to leave entire fortune to charity - danvideo
http://www.salon.com/2013/07/25/terminally_ill_simpsons_co_creator_to_leave_entire_fortune_to_charity/

======
sandymcmurray
Simon was interviewed recently on Marc Maron's WTF podcast. Worth a listen.
[http://wtfpod.libsyn.com/episode-389-sam-
simon](http://wtfpod.libsyn.com/episode-389-sam-simon)

------
thret
He's also a poker player and quite friendly in real life.

~~~
fabriceleal
I watched him (Sam Simon) play in High Stakes Poker, and as I read the Hacker
News headline, his name was the first that popped into my mind when I read
'Simpsons co-creator' (as I'm writing this, I'm also remembering of Matt
Groening). I don't know him personally, but I find very impressive (and really
positive) that someone is willing to leave his entire fortune to charity,
while being rigorous in the process of who gets the money.

